# Obtaining a work visa for a Filpina



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi.
I would like to know if my Fipina girlfriend could find an elderly couple or person to employ her as a live in Carer 24/7 if this would be enough for her to obtain a UK work visa
Also how much would she need to earn per year ?
If she had free food and accomodation then how much would she then need to earn ?
How long would it take to get a visa ?
Any other tips about obtaining a work visa would be good ?
Finally if all else fails does anyone have a job for me near San Pablo with a living wage attached.
Also is it advisable to get a solictor specialized in immigration to get the work visa for my girlfriend, how much would this cost and can anyone suggest one to use.
Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved this to the Britain forum where they are better placed to answer your question about a visa for the UK


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

To work in the UK she needs a Tier 2 work visa. If her job isn't on the shortage occupation list an employer must conduct a resident labour market test. That means they have to prove there is no one who doesn't need sponsorship who can do the job. Carer is not on the shortage occupation list so her chances of finding a sponsor are pretty close to zero.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you telling me its pointless looking for an elderly couple who wants to employ her. Are they not allowed to choose someone they trust that is living 24/7 under their roof ?
Or a good solictor that can sway it. Shall I crush my girlfriends dreams and my own by holding out no hope at all.
You say small hope........so theirs a chance ?
Also what jobs are on the list that are wanted that she could possibly do.
I would like to hear from any British guy who was able to obtain a work visa for their Filipina girlfriend, .....ot from people who tried and failed.
Thank you


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I would have to agree with Nyclon but I must say whenever I see a program about care homes in the UK, I see a great many Filipino careers working there. So really not sure they are allowed to.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

An elderly couple isn't going to go to the time, expense and trouble of becoming a sponsor which is what they would have to do. She can't work in the UK without a proper visa.

Tier 2 visas go to people who have advanced qualifications, are top of their field and have a sought after talent.

Her chances are zero. A good solicitor won't make any difference.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...file/308513/shortageoccupationlistapril14.pdf


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I would have to agree with Nyclon but I must say whenever I see a program about care homes in the UK, I see a great many Filipino careers working there. So really not sure they are allowed to.


Most likely because they are married to wither a UK or EU citizen.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

I was wondering. Lets say for example the elderly couple were a friend and they knew she was just a carer but would say they were employing a nurse, instead of just a carer, surely its up to the employer to check if thats true or not and if they are happy then surely no questions would be asked and this profession would be on the list enableing her to come to the UK.
That is of course Nyclon is correct in his assumption.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Welsh Guy said:


> I was wondering. Lets say for example the elderly couple were a friend and they knew she was just a carer but would say they were employing a nurse, instead of just a carer, surely its up to the employer to check if thats true or not and if they are happy then surely no questions would be asked and this profession would be on the list enableing her to come to the UK.
> That is of course Nyclon is correct in his assumption.


Nyclon is a lady... just saying.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah OK sorry for that but lets not split hairs.
Yeah Nyclon do you think that would work if the elderly couple asked for a nurse. Is down to them to resarch if its true or not or would a third party be involved checking this out ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If she is your girlfriend and you are committed to her it might worth looking into a fiancé visa which can be turned into a spouse visa. Than you can sponsor her, but there are certain financial requirements to meet. This might be a very long and rocky way, but if it works out she can work in the uk in whatever job that pleases her.

The question you will need to answer is if she wants to come to work or be with you, those are different routes.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Welsh Guy said:


> I was wondering. Lets say for example the elderly couple were a friend and they knew she was just a carer but would say they were employing a nurse, instead of just a carer, surely its up to the employer to check if thats true or not and if they are happy then surely no questions would be asked and this profession would be on the list enableing her to come to the UK.
> That is of course Nyclon is correct in his assumption.


First of all, that's fraud.

Second, the only nursing profession on the shortage occupation list is neo-natal intensive care.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nyclon said:


> First of all, that's fraud.
> 
> Second, the only nursing profession on the shortage occupation list is neo-natal intensive care.


I'd be correct in assuming that qualifications have to be submitted at the time of the visa application an any case?


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Actually just clicked on that link and I cant even see that a nurse is on that list.
So unfair. They let almost everyone else in the world in except for the one I love and I don't have a job paying £24,400 a year ( she has 1 child )
If anyone in The UK can save a relationship let me know. If anyone in the Philippines can give me a living wage, let me know. Its just hearbreaking and soul destroying and against my human rights.
Yeah well its not fraud in my eyes if the employer knows the score and is better than me robbing a bank of £72,000 so I have enough in my bank account to bring her over. A small thought that flashed through my mind. When you love someone as much as I do which is mutual its heartbreaking and makes an honest person consider everything. So unfair and its still against my human rights but no one takes any notice and prevents me from being with the partner that I love which of course is mutual.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

As I said, your chances are well better obtaining a visa based on your partnership. Have a read about it, you can combine savings and earnings ec. 

If it's your child, the child might be British.

Btw, we are all in the same boat. I also want to live with my husband I have known for 8 years and still need to fight to do so. I advise you to look into a fiancé visa


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

What about student visa? That way, she can come, go to school, work part time and you can work toward earning more than the amount needed to become her sponsor.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

No its not my child but I love her as my own. Is she allowed to work on a fiancee visa, If so if we had combined wages of £24,400 would she be able to stay. No point in getting married if she cant stay in the UK. The relationship is doomed to failure despite us being totally in love. Its hard enough when one doesn't love the other but when you have to accept failure when you love one another is soul destroying and so unfair when its genuine like ours.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I'd be correct in assuming that qualifications have to be submitted at the time of the visa application an any case?



First, an potential employer has to obtain a licence to be able to sponsor which includes submitting documents that they are a genuine business so that alone is going to eliminate a couple looking for a single carer for themselves.

They must do a resident labour market test which means they must advertise for the job for 28 days and prove there are no suitable candidates to fill the position.

There is a list of jobs suitable for sponsorship and an appropriate code and salary must be assigned in order to obtain a certificate of sponsorship (COS) for an employee.

An employer has to make sure an employee has the necessary qualifications and retain copies of the documents that prove that. COS can only be given to workers who are suitable for sponsorship. Your licence can be withdrawn if you don't meet these requirements. Checks can be done at any time.

For an employee, they must meet the English language requirement, have £945 in savings for 90 days prior to application and have conformation that the salary is at least £20,500.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Welsh Guy said:


> No its not my child but I love her as my own. Is she allowed to work on a fiancee visa, If so if we had combined wages of £24,400 would she be able to stay. No point in getting married if she cant stay in the UK. The relationship is doomed to failure despite us being totally in love. Its hard enough when one doesn't love the other but when you have to accept failure when you love one another is soul destroying and so unfair when its genuine like ours.


A fiance visa is good for 6 months and you must marry within that 6 months. No work is allowed.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Depending on where you live defines basic human rights. Being an American or British I don't think that includes the right to bring anyone you like into the country when you can't realistically support them financially without them taking a much needed job away from a natural born citizen. Since uk has so many benefits the country has to protect it's borders to ensure there are enough benefits to support it's citizens, hence the income requirement. Some might argue the requirement is too high but it is what it is right now.

Choosing to enter into a relationship with someone knowing they don't have the right to live in your own country was your choice. I know it's hard since you love each other but you had to have known it would be a difficult road.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

JFC said:


> If she is your girlfriend and you are committed to her it might worth looking into a fiancé visa which can be turned into a spouse visa. Than you can sponsor her, but there are certain financial requirements to meet. This might be a very long and rocky way, but if it works out she can work in the uk in whatever job that pleases her.
> 
> The question you will need to answer is if she wants to come to work or be with you, those are different routes.


We want to get married but I must have a job earning £24,400 a year before she could come to the UK. We want a work visa first so that her wages could make a combined income of £24400 a year then get married. Well that was the plan but its looking like there is no longer a plan except to give up, which neither of want to do.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The financial requirement to sponsor a spouse and 1 child £22,400.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If you give up that easily, than there is maybe no help. There are other options out there, you are just not patient. If you can't wait there is no point. Those ways require commitment for the partnership.

You can both make savings. These can be combined with your income for a partner visa.

She can come on a study visa.

You can both move to EEA country and establish a live there for a year. You can bring her along without financial requirements, you would only need to find any job somewhere in the EEA. And she can move there with you straight away and after some time you can come to the uk. Route is called eea2 suringer.

If you love her that much and can't sponsor in the uk, it might be an option to move to her home country or even a third other place for a while.

All those options require commitment and are not easy, but there are people here who do them successfully to be with their partner. 

I hope this helps and that you find a way that suits you.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> The financial requirement to sponsor a spouse and 1 child £22,400.


Yes you're right. Made a mistake. Might just as well be a million at the moment. I write 3 or 4 job applications and get back lots of sorrys. just soul destroying


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

JFC said:


> If you give up that easily, than there is maybe no help. There are other options out there, you are just not patient. If you can't wait there is no point. Those ways require commitment for the partnership.
> 
> You can both make savings. These can be combined with your income for a partner visa.
> 
> ...


Yeah so if I work in Germany she could come straight away ?
That is possible. I have worked in Germany once for 15 years and speak the language so yeah thats worth thinking about. Pity about the four year old. She has to learn English to communicate with me and German plus her native lanquage.
There is a good chance that I could get a job there, and you are quite sure of this ?
Also would we have to be married for me to take her to Germany and would she be able to work there too ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If you don't have job or other attachments to the uk the EEA surinder route might be very worth looking into as you are entitled to free movement within the eu. You can bring your married and unmarried partner along, it doesn't matter where they are from. After 3 month you need to use your treaty rights, eg work or study or be a job seeker, and she can stay for up to 5 years. She could work the whole time.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

3 or 4 job applications? That's is? There are people who apply for hundreds of jobs. Getting into a relationship with someone from another country is not an easy path. If you give up after 3 or 4 tries you are never going to make it work. With anyone really...


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

KFC- I think they cracked down on the eea route a bit. They are saying now that you need about 1 year in eu country before exercising your treaty rights.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

That should read JFC. Not KFC. iPad autocorrect....


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

I wont go to Germany without a job but I am quite sure I could find one there. No at the moment I am unemployed and would probably find it much easier to find work in Germany then I would here anyway. Yeah its a good idea. So Germany will let anyone in their country ???? I mean if we are not married would they just accept my partner and child to come and live with me with no minimum income requirements etc


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Welsh Guy said:


> Yeah so if I work in Germany she could come straight away ?
> That is possible. I have worked in Germany once for 15 years and speak the language so yeah thats worth thinking about. Pity about the four year old. She has to learn English to communicate with me and German plus her native lanquage.
> There is a good chance that I could get a job there, and you are quite sure of this ?
> Also would we have to be married for me to take her to Germany and would she be able to work there too ?


Yes, I am sure. That's why it's so great that the uk is in the eu and hopefully remains there. You are entitled to free movement with your partner. This is your personal benefit. 

You will need to go to the buergeramt after 3 month for the anmeldung. Your partner can apply for an aufenthaltskarte at the auslaenderamt. Have a read on it. In Germany you would need to be ehepartner, meaning married. For this you can bring her over to the uk for the marriage visitor visa (easy to get, only for getting married, no work allowed - basically a tourist visa that allows you to get married).


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> 3 or 4 job applications? That's is? There are people who apply for hundreds of jobs. Getting into a relationship with someone from another country is not an easy path. If you give up after 3 or 4 tries you are never going to make it work. With anyone really...


3 or 4 daily for months that is. Sorry must have left that bit out.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> That should read JFC. Not KFC. iPad autocorrect....


This made me laugh so hard  

Yes, you are right, this will take some time abroad. Coming back in the uk he needs to show he had his life center abroad.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

So when I have a job in Germany and I send for her, I suppose it would be best to get married as soon as possible. So how long do you think I would have to work in Germany before I could return to the UK with my wife legally ? I may just stay in Germany. Its not a bad life there. But would be nice to know. Is it the longer you are married the easier it is to return to the UK ?
What about the 15 years I spent there before 2003, will they count ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Welsh Guy said:


> So when I have a job in Germany and I send for her, I suppose it would be best to get married as soon as possible. So how long do you think I would have to work in Germany before I could return to the UK with my wife legally ? I may just stay in Germany. Its not a bad life there. But would be nice to know. Is it the longer you are married the easier it is to return to the UK ?
> What about the 15 years I spent there before 2003, will they count ?


 I suggested getting her a marriage visitor for the uk. Getting married in Germany as a foreigner is too difficult., I tried that and gave up. The uk marriage visitor visa taken about 3 weeks to be issued, costs £83. Have look at the form what she needs.

You will need to establish a live in Germany. It is hard to say when this happened but I would say at least 1 to 1 1/2 years. But that depends on your circumstances. Have read how others dealt with it.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The 15 years you spent there in the 1990's wouldn't count towards your current situation... you'd have to be exercising your EU treaty rights at the time that you wish to bring your (potential) partner over.

I'd recommend that you go over to the Germany Branch and ask there about the logistics of getting your girlfriend and her daughter into Germany.... they'd know better than most of us.


Good luck to you.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Welsh Guy said:


> So Germany will let anyone in their country ???? I mean if we are not married would they just accept my partner and child to come and live with me with no minimum income requirements etc


Basically eu citizen and their families because we are in the eu. Those are often people who come out of similar reasons as you are considering. these are some of the people in the uk as well to which you referred to as "everybody else but the women you love". I am just saying that you might want to rethink your attitude to immigrants in the uk, now that you might be able to relate to them at least a little.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a question- are you saying you are currently unemployed and wish to bring over a non eu partner and child to live with you? Who supports you now? If you are on benefits do you think it's right to bring two people in country you can't support yourself?


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

OK think I got this right now. Just correct me if I am wrong.
1) Find job in Germany
2) Save for the flight and send for her and child
3) Hope she finds work too
4) Save some more money then appy for The uk marriage visitor visa , go to UK get married and return to Germany and carry on working
5) After marriage ( which could be some time after saving for points 2-4) wait a further 1 1/2 years and this should be enough (if we wanted) to return to the UK without any restrictions.

However doesnt she have to be married to me for 5 years before she can get a British passport and be entitled to benefits as I am sure after returning it would take some time to find work, and I know that once I leave the country longer than 3 months that even when I returned would not be entitled to benefits for 3 months because I would no longer pass the Habitual Residency test and so would be treated the same as a Romanian just entering the country. We would need to save a lot before ever returning.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> I have a question- are you saying you are currently unemployed and wish to bring over a non eu partner and child to live with you? Who supports you now? If you are on benefits do you think it's right to bring two people in country you can't support yourself?


Yes I am on benefits but trying my hardest not to be. I would not expect her to come if I couldnt support her but she has every chance of being a live in carer working 24/7 if she was able to find an elderly couple to employ her. These carers normally earn £500 per week for doing it, so if she was allowed to do that would be no burden to anyone.
I will find a job, just when is the problem. I have been in work 93% of my workable years.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Welsh Guy said:


> OK think I got this right now. Just correct me if I am wrong.
> 1) Find job in Germany
> 2) Save for the flight and send for her and child
> 3) Hope she finds work too
> ...


She would qualify for permanent residency after 5 years of living in the UK on an EEA2 Family Permit. Simply being married to a UK citizen doesn't give her the right to a British passport. She has to either be living in the UK on a spouse visa for 5 years or an EEA2 Family permit for 5 years.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Welsh Guy said:


> OK think I got this right now. Just correct me if I am wrong.
> 1) Find job in Germany
> 2) Save for the flight and send for her and child
> 3) Hope she finds work too
> ...


No.
Get her a marriage visit visa whenever you can, not sure if kid need a tourist visa
Get married in uk
Apply for German residence permit 
Move to Germany 

There is a guide called 'make it in Germany' you can read about bringing your family. 

You can't claim benefits in the uk and later say your center of life was in Germany at this time.

Btw, child is entitled to free education.

There are no financial requirements to meet if you want to return to the uk with her later on.

I don't know about getting a British passport at all or if she would be entitled to benefits upon returning.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you have to be married to her first before you can bring her to Germany. Your order, I think, would be:
Marriage visitor visa in uk and have her return home
Find job in Germany and move there yourself
Apply for spouse visa for her to come to Germany and live there for at least a year
Find a job back in uk and return with her to uk


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

No need to go home, she can accompany him straight away.

Entry visa is free and can be obtained on the border or in the German embassy (safer bet)

Obviously you need to provide info and evidence about your relationship as well.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes thanks alot guys & dolls. You have been very helpful. Will start looking now for a job over there now in a few minutes.
You have been very helpful and thank you again.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

nyclon said:


> An elderly couple isn't going to go to the time, expense and trouble of becoming a sponsor which is what they would have to do. She can't work in the UK without a proper visa.
> 
> Tier 2 visas go to people who have advanced qualifications, are top of their field and have a sought after talent.
> 
> ...


I have often wondered why there are apparently 200,000 Filipinos in the UK - twice as many as any other country in Europe - when it seems that very few of the ones I come across at least look like they have got good qualifications of the kind that could get them a legit work visa. Although I must stress I seldom talk to them in any depth as they are just customers in my shop. If I had to guess I would guess that only maybe half of them have got the right paperwork. Several times I have asked Filipinos in the UK questions and they have not liked it, it is not like the questions were intrusive or I was rude, it was just that they did not want to say too much. I supposed it may have been because they were either totally illegal, or just semi-legal. 

Filipinos in Wales : I knew a Filipino guy from Toledo in Cebu who had emigrated with his family when he was age 13 and they ended up in a city in Yorkshire. He's 38 now, and a British citizen of course. I talked to him in some detail and we even socialised together ; obviously being a UK citizen same as me he had nothing to hide. It turned out that some years ago, he got on the internet with the intention of finding a pinay wife. And which in time, he did. He went to the Philippines and married her, in time going to the trouble and expense to get her a visa for her to come back to Yorkshire, where he was living and had his work. 

of course it could have been for something else between them that I don't know about for all I know, but he said as soon as her leave to remain came up, she left him to join what he reckoned was some old Filipino boyfriend of hers who was living and working in, of all places, Newport in South Wales. Which only goes to show that you do not have to be a foreigner, or white to get done by the marriage/visa scam. I'm half Welsh myself and my mom was born in Newport, and Newport these days has to be just about the most dog-eared low-paid town in all of Britain, or pretty close to it. And it is not big, only the size of Toledo itself in Cebu actually - around the 150,000 mark. But this guy said there was quite a sizable Filipino community there. I reckon Filipinos in Britain can probably turn up in some very unlikely places.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

JFC said:


> No.
> 
> I don't know about getting a British passport at all or if she would be entitled to benefits upon returning.


nobody in Britain, even full UK citizens are entitled to any benefits at all for three months if they have been working abroard, even Europe despite there being this supposedly single European market since 1992. They changed the benefit rules in 2013. At one time I used to sometimes work in Holland France and Italy, come back and sign on straight away. I wouldn't be able to do that any more.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

cream said:


> nobody in Britain, even full UK citizens are entitled to any benefits at all for three months if they have been working abroard, even Europe despite there being this supposedly single European market since 1992. They changed the benefit rules in 2013. At one time I used to sometimes work in Holland France and Italy, come back and sign on straight away. I wouldn't be able to do that any more.


Yeah I know, so did I. You Still can though so long as its not over 12 weeks or 3 months.
I went to Morrocco from the 31/3/14 until 9/5/14 stayed in Britain for one day and flew to Philippines the next day and cam back 59 days later.
They refused to give me anything, no housing or benefits. I went to Citizens Advice and got my MP on to it and in the end relented as I spent 1 day in the UK between trips


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Welsh Guy said:


> Yeah I know, so did I. You Still can though so long as its not over 12 weeks or 3 months.
> I went to Morrocco from the 31/3/14 until 9/5/14 stayed in Britain for one day and flew to Philippines the next day and cam back 59 days later.
> They refused to give me anything, no housing or benefits. I went to Citizens Advice and got my MP on to it and in the end relented as I spent 1 day in the UK between trips


Wow. Unemployed, trips to Morocco and the Philippines and then you expect housing and benefits when you return based on spending 1 day in the UK in between trips. I am speechless.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Wow. Unemployed, trips to Morocco and the Philippines and then you expect housing and benefits when you return based on spending 1 day in the UK in between trips. I am speechless.


Me too!


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Wow. Unemployed, trips to Morocco and the Philippines and then you expect housing and benefits when you return based on spending 1 day in the UK in between trips. I am speechless.


Yeah sounds a bit strange I know. Not that I need to explain but I had friends in Morrocco so didnt pay accomodation and the flight was £60 each way. 
I also looked after my mum till she passed away for 2 years, had no social life during that time and spent a little money on a well deserved holiday and fell in love.
Its back to reality again now though. Holiday well and truely over.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Have you only known this woman for 59 days?


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

twee said:


> Have you only known this woman for 59 days?


That how long we were together yes plus a bit more than that apart.
You know when you meet the right one mate. I never met her in Angeles she's from San Pablo and a smashng woman. Real genuine.
Take a look at her/our photo here <snip>
Looks like the ad can be taken down after this, but I have writtern to some solictors in immigration, so will wait for a reply first.
Don't say I dont know her for long enough. Its true love mate.
Its too easy to say, maybe I would say the same if it didn't involve me.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Thought I would add here that if anyone wants to do the same as me and live in Germany with their their Fiipina gf/wife take a look at the German thread and this might help you. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-little-money-together-his-filipina-wife.html


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Welsh Guy said:


> *Shall I crush my girlfriends dreams *and my own by holding out no hope at all.


Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

*Quote:*
Originally Posted by Welsh Guy
*Shall I crush my girlfriends dreams and my own by holding out no hope at all.*



ecureilx said:


> Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for that, you really confused my girlffriend that read it as you took it out of context. Lets just put the record straight for her sake. Below is what 

*Nyclon wrote*
To work in the UK she needs a Tier 2 work visa. If her job isn't on the shortage occupation list an employer must conduct a resident labour market test. That means they have to prove there is no one who doesn't need sponsorship who can do the job. Carer is not on the shortage occupation list so her chances of finding a sponsor are pretty close to zero.

My reply was

*Welsh Guy*
Are you telling me its pointless looking for an elderly couple who wants to employ her. Are they not allowed to choose someone they trust that is living 24/7 under their roof ?
Or a good solictor that can sway it. Shall I crush my girlfriends dreams and my own by holding out no hope at all.
You say small hope........so theirs a chance ?
Also what jobs are on the list that are wanted that she could possibly do.
I would like to hear from any British guy who was able to obtain a work visa for their Filipina girlfriend, .....ot from people who tried and failed.
Thank you

At least now my girlfriend should understand now I meant no wrong, but yeah she should have checked before giving me earache.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Why do you think a good solicitor would be able to "sway it"? The rules are the rules and everyone has a story to tell regarding their journey to spouse visa.

As far as I can see you only way forward is to get a job in Germany and use the SS route or to get a job in UK which earns enough to sponsor them and also meet the maintenance requirements.

This is what everyone else has to do that has a foreign spouse.

My son recently spent in excess of £4000 getting his wife and child to UK having spent 2 weeks out of 16 months together during that time. It's difficult for everyone in one way or another..

Good luck


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes I know that now, that was just an extract from an old post, as someone confused my girlfriend about crushing her dreams. Yes I have a new plan now how we can be together. After getting information from everywhere I have made a plan which you can read here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-little-money-together-his-filipina-wife.html


----------

